# Bryant Evolution Thermostat - displayed temp is +2 degree higher than room temp?



## hylton5 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a new Bryant Evolution system with the Evolution control thermostat. The temperature displayed on the thermostat is 2-3 degrees higher than the actual room temperature as measured by several standalone thermometers. Is there a way to adjust the Evolution thermostat to compensate for the temperature difference so it displays the actual room temperature? Thanks


----------



## civiltoatee (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, this can be done in the advanced/service menu.

Press and hold the advanced button for 10-seconds until the service menu appears.

Select setup
Select thermostat
Select offsets
Select room temp offset

Adjust this as necessary


All aspects of the Evolution control including the service menu can be found here:

http://www.docs.hvacpartners.com/idc/groups/public/documents/techlit/iiuid01-0-1.pdf


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Seal the hole in the wall where the wires come through before adjusting display temp.


----------

